# Kittens running into various things - hitting hard...



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

My vet says to not worry as long as they still act normal (not to sleepy, still playful, etc), but my kittens run into EVERYTHING while they play. 

Plastic tubs full of stuff? Yep. Couch ends (wooden)? yep. Coffee table sides? yep. Sliding glass door? yep. Walls everywhere? yep.... And that's just a little bit of what gets run into!

I am wondering how often kittens get concussions and how much I should be concerned about their activities. They hit HARD, and hit often. Meaning, running full speed and slam right into whatever object when they try to turn because the other kitten pounces on them right at the last moment. More often than not its Gandolf (10 wks old) who hits, but Smudge (24 weeks I think?) also hits occasionally as he tries to outrun the little guy and looks behind him. It's not like the furnature moves or anything, but it seems they forget that it's there sometimes as they play!

Just wondering how much I need to be concerned about them hurting themselves or doing brain damage as they play like this... It's cute how they play, but the solid THUNK of skull hitting wood/glass/plastic/wall studs is disconcerting. And it's about a dozen times a day I hear it.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I was really paranoid about this at first too, but kittens seem to have very sturdy skulls. Both my cats (especially Athena who is cross-eyed and has poor depth perception as a result) have run into so many things. Athena once landed headfirst on a table when she miscalculated a jump, and both smack their heads into mirrors and walls a lot.

So far no one has been injured!


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a clumsy cat that has hit his head on coffee table many a times. 

When he gets real excited about playing he completely forgets his surroundings. While wrestling with the other cat, he as fallen off the cat tree(about 4 feet, our first vet visit), couches, beds, etc. I have to stop them from wrestling or shoo them down off furniture if they are wrestling together. 

He will sometimes nap on the arm of the couch and fall off in his sleep. Then he looks around and yells at me like its my fault.


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys - I know if I hit MY head like that I'd be hurting! LOL! Just a worrier I suppose.


----------

